# gotta good one today



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

caught this girl on a spro frog..


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

that fish will put a smile on anyone's face


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

There's a picture of a happy man!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

That is awesome! Looks like you got yourself a nice little pond there


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

What a fish, was it at a pond? Were you bank fishing or in a boat? Thanks


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah its a pond and i was fishing from shore...this badboy hit like a ton of bricks!


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Beauty! I love fishing the frog, but only catch about half the fish that offer at it. Sure is fun though!


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice! That's a fatty for sure.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice Job on the :B


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome fish, gotta love the frog bite!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks heavy to me... Nice bass RiverRunner88.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice hawg on a frog,congrats


----------

